# Asiens Celebrities 1 - 49 x



## micha03r (5 Apr. 2008)

*asiatischen Celebs,bei Interesse ---dann auch mehr.*



*Last name, first name*


*Devon, Aoki*


 

 Nipslip 

 





Nipslip 





*
Aoyama ,Chikako *








 

 





 

 




*Carerre , Tia*


 *aufgehellt(X Ray) *

 

 





 

 





 

 *young Tia * 




*Chang , Corey *


 

 




*Chen , Joan*


 

 

 





 *C-thru * 

 





 

 





 

 





 




*Cheung ,Cecilia *


 

 

 





 

 



* and Okt.2007* 

 *All credits goes to original posters.*


----------



## maierchen (5 Apr. 2008)

Hab schon einige von ihnen in Filmen gesehen ist schön mal zu wissen wer das ist!:thumbup:
:thx:


----------



## Tokko (5 Apr. 2008)

Beeindruckende Zusammenstellung die Du uns hier lieferst.

Tolle Arbeit.:thumbup:



> *asiatischen Celebs,bei Interesse ---dann auch mehr.*


An Asiatische Celebs besteht immer Interesse.

Bitte nur beim posten darauf achten, das es relativ bekannte Stars sind. Gibt ja jede Menge asiatische Stars die nur in ihrem Heimatland diesen Status genießen, und für die User teilweise uninteressant ist.

Auch beachten, das es bei manchen Asiatischen Celebs schwer ist das Alter einzuschätzen (Fsk 16/Regeln).


Dickes :thx: für dein Posting.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## dings0815 (9 Apr. 2008)

Ich sehe die alle gerne, danke für die Arbeit. Da sind Schönheiten dabei, von denen wir hier nur träumen können... Thx!


----------



## Katzun (9 Apr. 2008)

fantastischer mix, vielen dank:thumbup:


----------



## strike300 (10 Apr. 2008)

danke danke schöne bilder, hab aber barbara carrera vermisst. ist doch auch ne asiatin :thumbup:


----------



## sing (5 Mai 2008)

Love the thread, please keep it up, danke.


----------

